# Rain + Wedding + Wind = hard



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19


----------



## MitchStrp (Jul 25, 2013)

WOW I loved the last few very very very much!!


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 25, 2013)

Crappy weather and a boot on her leg... What a trooper. Nice work as always! I liked 11, 13, 16-19


----------



## CallibCarver (Jul 25, 2013)

I love number 3, though I wish it was cropped just a hair tighter around him. I also loved number 19, I haven't seen a good wedding photo like this before. I applaud you, I can do portraits and I work as a photojournalist so I photograph sports regularly, but weddings never really clicked for me. Great shots, I also loved the shot with the boot.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn't anyone tell the bride she had mis-matched shoes on?

Nice set Robin; looks like tough shooting!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 25, 2013)

Great post Robin, love your stuff.  Ed


----------



## Benco (Jul 25, 2013)

You must have had your work cut out with that weather, good job. I Really like 16.


----------



## ontop27 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice, i am still very new to technique. If you dont mind me asking how did you do 18? Both the subject and background have great exposure.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squirrels (Jul 25, 2013)

I was wondering about that bag of ice in #1 until #17! I love the shots of the family and friends hiding under umbrellas and fans. Number 11 is perfect, but #16 FTW.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  The hard part was the group family photos.  I was forced to shoot inside due to the rain.  It is not that great.  It is what it is.  I really rushed it because people scattered all over the place because of the rain.  The plan was to do these shots right next to the ceremony site.  We had to change plan.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Jul 25, 2013)

Gotta love the shot of him not holding the umbrella over his new bride's head.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

Boy that is tough. I LOVE your pictures though.  And they have such a beautiful tonal quality and sharpness... I honestly wish I had even the faintest clue how you do that.


----------



## runnah (Jul 25, 2013)

The no jackets are killing me!

Seems like you made lemonade here Robin.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

No secret man. 24-70II and 135L.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a D800 and a Nikkor 24-70 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8 VR2... my images NEVER look like that.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Thanks everyone.  The hard part was the group family photos.  I was forced to shoot inside due to the rain.  It is not that great.  It is what it is.  I really rushed it because people scattered all over the place because of the rain.  The plan was to do these shots right next to the ceremony site.  We had to change plan.




How did you light this shot, Robin?  Nice photos by the way.


----------



## mishele (Jul 25, 2013)

Good stuff, Robin!! Looks like everyone made the best out of the day!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

AB1600 shoot trough umbrella.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I have a D800 and a Nikkor 24-70 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8 VR2... my images NEVER look like that.


Sounds like you have the answer LOL. Move to Canon!  Lol. Jk.


----------



## Brinr (Jul 25, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> No secret man. 24-70II and 135L.



That 135 is such a bada$$ lens. I rented it for my first wedding then ended up buying a 70-200... Now I want a 135. Good images...


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

ontop27 said:


> Very nice, i am still very new to technique. If you dont mind me asking how did you do 18? Both the subject and background have great exposure.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2



just expose to the background (subject super dark) then add flash to proper power.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2013)

On #18, there appears to be a LOT of space between the couple and the lighting.  Is this also shot with your AB1600?

Is a speedlight (like the SB-700) powerful enough to get this type of effect too or do you need something more powerful?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> On #18, there appears to be a LOT of space between the couple and the lighting.  Is this also shot with your AB1600?
> 
> Is a speedlight (like the SB-700) powerful enough to get this type of effect too or do you need something more powerful?



That shot was just a bare speedlite.  Didnt have that much time to set something more complicated.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, the light is not as far as you think.  I used 24mn and made sure the light was not in the frame.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 25, 2013)

Love #7, 16, 18, 19. You did great Robin! This is where experience really comes in handy.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 25, 2013)

as usual Robin, you have totally nailed perfect DOF and color..
brilliant set.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked the look of the audience members in the wind! The wind actually took something that's normally pretty boring and staid, watching a wedding take place, and made it exciting! You can just SEE the people reacting to windy conditions, so it makes this wedding look different from the majority of weddings, where the weather is pretty much a non-factor.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 25, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> On #18, there appears to be a LOT of space between the couple and the lighting.  Is this also shot with your AB1600?
> Is a speedlight (like the SB-700) powerful enough to get this type of effect too or do you need something more powerful?



I know that Robin answered already, but I just want to add that when the ambient light is darker, you really don't need all that much flash power because to expose for the ambient light, you're likely using a large aperture and/or higher ISO already.  And each of those factors will also add to your flash exposure (or require less light from the flash, than small apertures and low ISO).  

The times when you need lots of power from a flash, is when you're shooting in bright daylight because your exposure settings for that scenario will likely be low ISO and smaller apertures.  To make matters harder, the max flash sync speed is usually 1/200 to 1/250, so without being able to use a shutter speed faster than that, you'd be stuck using a really small aperture like F11 or F16....and that small aperture will require a ton of flash power (unless you can get the flash really close to the subjects).


----------



## TheoGraphics (Jul 25, 2013)

manaheim said:


> I have a D800 and a Nikkor 24-70 2.8 and a 70-200 2.8 VR2... my images NEVER look like that.



The D800 is a monster, and MORE than capable of shots of this sharpness/color. Keep practicing with it, you'll get similar results - I love mine! PM me if you wanna talk shop. 

Great shots considering the circumstances, Robin!


----------



## leeroix (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice stuff man! Reminds me a little of Ben Chrisman's work.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 25, 2013)

#6 is the only one I don't like. I'm just not a personal fan of a lot of upward angles. 


#16 is spectacular IMO.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks tiller. You are saying you dont like portrait orientation?  This was not shot in upward angle.


----------



## Tiller (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey Robin, maybe what I'm seeing is the crop. When I first saw it, I thought you had the camera close to the ground and pointing up, which is why so much of the sky is included.

I like the crop at their thighs, but the sky is a little too much IMO. Maybe a horizontal crop would work?


----------



## cbarnard7 (Jul 26, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, where were these taken? I too, live in Colorado and was just curious! Great shots, btw...I like the one of the bride and groom walking with the umbrella...her face is priceless!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 26, 2013)

Valley country club in Centennial.


----------



## Rakusia (Jul 27, 2013)

Great session. I really like


----------



## cbarnard7 (Jul 27, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Valley country club in Centennial.



That's right outside of Cherry Creek SP, right? Really nice area over there- I live very close. Great shots!


----------



## gconnoyer (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow. I loooove 16.

The weather conditions really made that shot amazing. 

Awesome!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jul 27, 2013)

These are really nice.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 30, 2013)

#11 - lol


----------



## Maggedy (Jul 30, 2013)

Logged in just so I could say how much I absolutely love these!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice work man, you made it look easy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 30, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> Gotta love the shot of him not holding the umbrella over his new bride's head.



I now right,what a gentlemen.


----------



## stayalphabruh (Jul 31, 2013)

One day I hope to be able to show off pictures like these! Awesome shots!


----------



## iRayPhotos (Jul 31, 2013)

eek #11 i would never show my client that image  lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 31, 2013)

iRayPhotos said:


> eek #11 i would never show my client that image  lol



big mistake. Photos like this will win you awards.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 31, 2013)

iRayPhotos said:


> eek #11 i would never show my client that image  lol



#11 is what we like to call "the Badass candid photo of Badassery"
that's a photo the couple will show their friends, family, neighbors, coworkers, random strangers on the street,  and their childrens childrens childrens kids.


----------



## ABJayce (Jul 31, 2013)

Pushed through it and still got some great shots. I love it! GO PHOTOGS!!!!!!!! We rock!


----------

